# Logo animieren



## Sebigf (8. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Freund hat mich gefragt, ob ich ihm sein Logo animieren kann, damit er es vor seine selbstgedrehten Video machen kann.

Meine Fragen dazu...

- Was brauche ich
- Kann ich dabei mit Photoshop arbeiten (Kenntnisse sind vorhanden)
- Wie sollte ich am besten vorgehen (Vorarbeiten in PS?)
- Welches Format ist am besten

Danke


----------



## MovieMaker (9. März 2006)

Da würde ich After Effects oder Cinema 4D empfehlen.
Du könntest zum Beispiel in Photoshop oder besser noch Illustrator ein Logo kreieren und es in After Effects mit weiteren Effekten versehen und in Bewegung bringen.
Oder du nimmst Cinema 4D. Dort kannste gleich richtige 3D-Schriften machen. 

Aber wenn du kein Compositing Programm oder eine 3D Software besitzt kannst du eher keine animierten Logos erstellen.


----------



## Darian (9. März 2006)

Außer du willst es etwas simpler, und animierst es mit ImageReady, zumindest glaube ich dass das Teil für sowas da ist  (glaube ich zumindest dass man damit gif animationen machen kann)

lg Darian


----------



## chmee (9. März 2006)

Es kommt immer noch darauf an, wie ?!

Soll es das "20th Century" werden ? oder eher ein "MGM" oder ein "Dreamworks"
oder ein "pixar" oder "Warner Brothers" oder oder oder....

Der Großteil benötigt kein ausgewachsenes 3D-Programm, obwohl die Freeware
Blender inzwischen so genannt werden kann. Mit einer klaren Vorstellung und
ein bissel Feingefühl kannst Du das mit jeder Schnittsoftware hinbekommen.

Freeware Compositing mit "Jahshaka"

mfg chmee


----------



## Sebigf (13. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die vielen Antworten. 

Es sollte so sein, dass das Logo einfach etwas bewegung hat (glanzeffekt etc.) und etwas Bewegung im BG (Licht, Nebel etc.).

Einfach etwas bewegung 

Ich habe einige Zeit mit 3ds max gearbeitet und wir haben es auch noch im Betrieb hier im Büro. Nur ich selber nutze es nicht mehr wirklich.

Trotzdem würde ich gerne ohne 3D Software arbeiten, da es eher etwas kleines (experimentelles) ist.


----------

